# Lubro Moly Diesel Purge



## jfxogara (Oct 26, 2012)

I think I already know the answer, but does anyone know if I can use this product on my 335d? I have a couple of cans left from my last car, the venerable Benz 300-D, but the label (and their website) say nothing about ULSD or direct injection systems. The contents are mainly hydeodesurlfized naptha, whatever that is. Thanks in advance for any insights people may have.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=562215&highlight=lubro+moly&page=2

That thread had a discussion about additives. Unless the cans you have are from Germany and designed for low-sulfur, I wouldn't use them. As mentioned (in the referenced thread), BMW says don't use additives.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

I would be comfortable using that product in any diesel.


----------

